# how to attach two platform beds on top of each other



## Jen2013 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm a complete beginner, but willing to try anything.

I'd like to stack two bed platform frames I have on top of each other (to make it higher, they are the kind with a row of drawers).

We are a military family and will be moving in 6 months, with the possibility of moving every couple of years after that, so I'm looking for a solution that can be repeatedly taken apart without ruining the frames, as I'd like to keep this bed set for many years to come.

I know there are ways to not permanently attach bed frame rails, but where they are still sturdy, that "hook into" each other instead of using screws. (like the side rails hook into the headboard/footboard, not sure what the attachments are called.)

Is there any way to do that with wood "up and down" ? So I only have to screw the hook in plates once, instead of screwing and unscrewing the platforms every time I move the bed?

The only thing I can think of is toggle type locks spaced out every foot or something (like the kind under tables that lock the pieces together when you take leaves out) but no idea if that would even work, if there are ways to do this, just randomly throwing that out there.

If anyone has any advice, please let me know!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Why not use dowels in holes in the edges of the units. Glue the dowels in the holes in the lower unit, round the top end of the dowels and make the holes in the top unit a "hair" looser so they won't bind up when you're taking the units apart for moving.

BTW, thanks for your service to our country.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I am a little confused. Are you making these beds into bunk beds? If so do a google search for bunk bed replacement hardware.

There are a couple different ways to get bunks to stack securely. Go to a furniture store and ask to see how bunk beds stack and take note. My sons' beds are stacked with a pinned dowel. A 3/8 inch hole is drilled into the center of the top of one post and the bottom of the other. A dowel is placed in and pinned. Pretty secure assuming the pin does not work it's way out. I replaced the pin with a bolt by making the holes bigger and using a bigger dowel and a 1/4 inch stainless bolt.

Make the beds can handle the movement of a bunk bed.


----------

